

Node.js API Tip of the Week: An in-depth look at model driven development - shubhra51
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-api-tip-model-driven-development/

======
shubhra51
Hi,

After lots of good feedback and appreciation on the performance tip of the
week series, I have just started another blog series - API Tip of the week. In
the first blog off the block, we talk about model driven development of APIs
in Node.js. We look at ORM and ODM in detail and the pitfalls associated.

[http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-api-tip-model-
drive...](http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-api-tip-model-driven-
development/)

Kind Regards, Shubhra Kar

Product Manager, StrongLoop

